# https://lexington.craigslist.org/tls/6840682290.html Precision Matthews mill.



## KenL (Mar 13, 2019)

A like new mill for sale GEM 450G . Less than 6 hrs use


----------



## KenL (Mar 17, 2019)

Sold


----------

